# Looks like germany still wants to rule Europe.



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

EU referendum: German and French to unveil European superstate blueprint post-Brexit | Politics | News | Daily Express


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> EU referendum: German and French to unveil European superstate blueprint post-Brexit | Politics | News | Daily Express


I saw that. Seems to me that the globalist socialist elites do not like Brexit and citizens voting for independence, so "double down" so to speak.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Seig Hiel!!! Nazi is the abbreviation in German for National Workers Socialist Party. The party names and methods may changes but the goal remains.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The German people are a good people. Germany is just infested with the same breed of socialist globalist turds that we are infested with.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

RedLion said:


> The German people are a good people. Germany is just infested with the same breed of socialist globalist turds that we are infested with.


I married a German Girl while in the military so I wouldn't have to marry my cousin once I got back to Eastern Kentucky!

Very Heavy Duty Girl!!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

So if each EU state is not allowed to have their own standing military who protects the EU? They going to hand that over to the UN?

And I do hope everyone remembers this is the same goal our glorious leaders have. They want a North American Union between Mexico, US and Canada. Of course they know they can't start pushing heavily for that until they've totally stripped our 2A rights.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SGT E said:


> I married a German Girl while in the military so I wouldn't have to marry my cousin once I got back to Eastern Kentucky!
> 
> Very Heavy Duty Girl!!!


I was stationed in Kirchgoens Germany otherwise know as "the rock" for a bit over a year just prior to deploying to Desert Storm. I am also a majority German is heritage who is one generation removed from the farm.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The knock was at socialism, not Germans in general. Thought I would clarify.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm a big fan of German engineering. Guns, knives and automobiles. Especially the guns. Everyone should own at least 1 HK. Be careful though HK's are addicting.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Daddy who was a Vet of the Big War..always said...the Germans are intent to conquer the world. It goes back to antiquity for any History majors in the crowd. They aint a peaceable bunch.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> My Daddy who was a Vet of the Big War..always said...the Germans are intent to conquer the world. It goes back to antiquity for any History majors in the crowd. They aint a peaceable bunch.


Come on now bigwheel, everyone here knows I was born in Germany before being adopted by Americans serving in Germany as an infant... huh? Ain't I a peaceful feller?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ich liebe everone , auch die Idioten.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> My Daddy who was a Vet of the Big War..always said...the Germans are intent to conquer the world. It goes back to antiquity for any History majors in the crowd. *They aint a peaceable bunch*.


That's how I get away with buying enough AR's for a Company of Infantry and enough Ammo to last for the duration....I look at Mein Schatz and mention muzzies and she blanks out and goes into an old Adolph Hitler speech then screams at the top of her lungs.... Zum Waffengeschäft!!!!! Translated means... To the Gun Store!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Did anyone click on the companion piece? Birth of superstate: Frederick Forsyth on how UNELECTED Brussels bureaucrats SEIZED power | Politics | News | Daily Express
That's a real eye opener. Brexit, good work chaps! We may need to reevaluate what's happening here in America.


----------

